# live view



## elfpcf (Aug 21, 2012)

Aloha, I have a XSI (450D), during some night shots, I wanted to turn on Live View 'cause I couldn't see anything through the viewer. I went through the steps in the book, but there was still no image in the screen. What may I have missed?    Thanks in advance     Ed


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2012)

This depends a little - first up take us in a step by step walk through of the process you use to enable the live view, could be you're slipping up somewhere. 

The other thing I would check is the live-view custom settings. Check in the manual as liveview will typically have two display modes. One displays the image like the exposure will be, that means if you'd have a black photo the liveview would also show a black photo. The other mode will not simulate the exposure and will use the liveview at its brightess to show as clear an image as possible.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 21, 2012)

When it is dark, whatever mode I end up taking the shot in (usually Manual), I switch to Av mode when using live-view to focus.  Sometimes the camera does not show the "simulated" image until I press the shutter halfway down.  Obviously, the lens is in manual mode, no IS, and camera's on a tripod.  Shutter is usually triggerd by remote to minimize camera shake.  Once the focus is acquired (manually), I switch back to manual exposure mode to take the shot.


----------



## elfpcf (Aug 21, 2012)

OK step by step, set camera on manual,push menu, curser over 4,curser down to "live view",push set,"live view shoot" enable,menu,menu. Now I am back to shooting mode. The camera will take a picture ok but I still don't see anything on the screen but the settings. I hope that you guys see something that I haven't.     God bless    Ed


----------

